# Just lost my best friend in the whole world



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Joey
I am so sorry your lost your best friend. Many of us on this forum have lived through the hell you are now going through. I don't have any magic words to ease your pain, I wish I did. Please go to the rainbow bridge section and post in the grieving part of it. There are many who have lost their heart dog to cancer and we all understand how you feel. Pictures of your boy when he was healthy would be nice. Feel free to post as much as you need to, we are all her to listen and help if we can.

Mike


----------



## Joey C (Nov 19, 2012)

I just lost my best friend in the whole world on tuesday night. His name was Red and he was a 7 year old Golden Retriever. He was having labored breathing tuesday morning when i got home from work so i decided that if it didnt get any better then i would take him to the vet to get things checked out on wednesday morning. when i woke up on tuesday evening he still hadnt gotten any better so i decided to stay home from work and i laid down in the floor with him and just held him and cried telling him how much i loved him. i couldnt wait any longer so i called the ER and they told me to bring him in so we got in my truck and off we went. when we got there he was pretty weak so i had to help him out of the truck and once we got his leash on he walked inside like a big boy. then we got into the exam room and the lady wanted to take him back to get him on oxygen because she said she didnt like the way he was breathing. he walked through the door and that was it. he collapsed and stopped breathing. my baby was gone. she said that he was bleeding internally so after some research i am coming to believe that it was cancer. i had never even heard of hemangiosarcoma until now. he was acting fine the day before. we even went for a ride, something that he loved to do. then he didnt want to eat anything which is not normal at all for him, he loved to eat too. anyway i was having a really hard time with this because he was my first dog that was mine and i felt so guilty that maybe i didnt do enough but i really did every thing i knew how to. he was happy the day before and then it was just so sudden. i miss him so much  and so does his best buddy cody, the labrador retriever. Cody seems to be depressed and i just feel so bad for him too. i have been thinking of getting another golden already because i just love them so much and cody could really use another friend but how soon is too soon. their eyes just melt my heart or at least reds did. i kind of feel guilty for even thinking about getting another but i could never replace red. he will always be my baby boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there,
So sorry that you have lost your best friend  I know exactly how you are feeling, we lost our golden Daisy 10 months ago and it devastated us, as have many others in the rainbow bridge section. Just hang in there, it'll take time for you to start to feel better. There's no set time when you feel ready to get another, some find it's the best thing for them immediately, others can take years. Hugs to poor Cody too, he must be missing Red lots!

Definitely stick around on the forum, we all understand your pain and it has helped me so much since losing Daisy having somewhere to come and write about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Joey

I am so VERY SORRY about Red - it sounds like he had hemagiosarcoma-it can be very fast! 

RED knew he was loved and no you could never replace him, but I know how much you and Cody miss him. My hubby and I have always adopted another dog right after we lost one, but everyone is different.


----------



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your best friend. I too lost my golden Fletcher to hermangiosarcoma last month. This is how I found this wonderful forum. It was a very similar situation to what happened to Red....feeling fine and then all of a sudden wouldn't eat and had difficulty breathing, pale gums. The one comfort I get from this is that I didn't have to watch him suffer and slowly die from the cancer....apparently with hermangio, by the time symptoms present themselves it is too late to do anything. I didn't have to decide when was the right moment to say good-bye. 

Everyone grieves in different ways....as far as how soon is too soon...it is up to you. I plan to get another golden in the summer due to timing but if I could get get one now I would. You are not trying to replace Red....you have a lot of love to give another golden and there is no shame in that so please be gentle on yourself.

So many people on this forum have been down this path and it has helped me to read their stories. They are wonderful.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, you lost your boy, know there are many here that understand.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your dog. I know it feels like someone stuck a knif into your gut and keeps twisting it. It has been 5 months since my Allie died and it still hurts everyday. I just had to get another dog right away. For me and my other dog. It helps but doesn't take away the pain of the loss. It is just such an empty feeling. Time has begun to heal me but I still cry. I am just so sorry and I feel your pain. Hugs..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beloved Red. I know that this loss is more terribly, because of his young age and loosing him so suddenly! I HATE Hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss, know that Red is running free and without sickness. ((Hugs))


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I do understand, we lost our Bobby the same way. One day he was playing with our granddaughter and that evening he had dinner (ate slow) got sick about 3 hours later. I went to bed and my DH woke me and said he thought Bobby was dead, he was still alive but a very sick dog. I took him to the ER and after many test he was DX with hemangiosarcoma. We let him go that News Years Eve and as you said I thought I did something wrong. You didn't do anything wrong except love Red.

I am so sorry, Peace Be With You!

June


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear boy Red. I lost my beloved Rhett to hemangio just over 4 months ago. You will be in our prayers that you can find peace and comfort in this difficult time that you're going through right now. 

Run free and play hard dear Red, my beloved Rhett and many other of the Golden friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have my deepest sympathies on your loss. Seven is way to young to loose them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, seven seems too young. Everyone grieves differently, and if you think you're ready for another GR in your life, then go for it.

RIP sweet red boy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I am sorry you had to come to this forum under such sad circumstances.

I lost my golden girl, KayCee, at 8 yrs 9 months to a differenct kind of cancer, a gastroinstestional stromal tumor. She was fine one day, playing with her best friend, our adopted godlen girl, Honey. The next morning she didn't want breakfast and threw up. I took her to the vet--twice she had cuaght in bug and got dehydrated, so if she ever threw up, I took her straight in.

Turns out he could feel that tumor in her somache--he operated, but was surprised she made it thru the surgery. She died as I held her in ICU 48 hours later. I felt so guilty becaue she laid on her back next to me at night and I gave her tummy rubs all the time and I had not felt that tumor. He said if you didn't know what to look for, you wouldn't find it, that he wished all his clints were as carfeful and took care of their dogs the way i do. So I know all to well that these things happened and there is no way we could know or prevent them. 

As for getting another, I hve always been one who could not go long long at all without a dog. It is like a big chunk of my life is missing, or a something, if I do not have a dog. It makes me sick to think that Honey will probably be my last dog as I have a lot of health problems and am 67 and I do not not wish to leave a dog for someone to find a home for.. Some people can not even think about another dog for months, or even years, many are "ready" to fill the void as soon as possible. And you are right---no dog EVER REPLACES another. Your heart just grows to allow as much love for the new dogs as for the one you lost.

Your boy was such a beautiful boy, or perhaps I should say handsome. My he find my many dogs already at the Bridge waiting on me. They will be happy to show him around. It is a mixture of English ssetters (lost my first one back in '56), Irish Setters and golden retrieves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Red, he was a beautiful boy. Try not to be so hard on yourself or second guess what you did or could have done. 

I lost my boy in Feb. 2011 at the age of 15.5, he had a very good life and a long one. We were blessed with the time we had with him. 

You can never replace your boy, he was very special and unique, but you can choose to love another Golden and fill your life with much needed joy. After I lost my boy in Feb., I adopted a young male in March, he has brought joy and love back into our lives. 

I hope your pain will ease with time, you will be able to find peace, and choose to love another Golden again.

Godspeed Red


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I lost my Bear to hemangio just over 5 months ago.
I did get a puppy shortly after I lost Bear, but I was planning on it even before she died. I knew she had hemangio and only had a short time left, I'd been thinking about getting a puppy before she was diagnosed and her diagnosis actually pushed me into moving forward with that decision.
To me it's not a replacement, as you can't replace something you love. It's just loving something new. I also did it to help my 12 year old lab, knowing he'd be lonely without Bear. I love the new girl with all of my heart, but she's not Bear and I don't expect her to be Bear, she's Kenzie and deserves to be loved as Kenzie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Red. I know how hard it is, lost my heart dog 18 months ago and still have tears, lots of tears and some painful days. We loved them so much, that's why it is very hard to lose them. Your boy was beautiful, still young and losing him so sudden make the loss even worse. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Red, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also want to add, please don't feel guilty. Hemangio is a silent cancer. Most people never know their dog has it until the end.
I had 2 months with Bear after her diagnosis.
She didn't eat breakfast one morning and seemed lethargic, that's why I took her to the vet that same day. She never showed any symptoms before that day. I left a few hours later with the diagnosis. Once they have it, it's already too late. There are some lucky owners who get some time, even my 2 months was longer than many get.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Red was a beautiful boy and far too young to leave you


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. It is never easy to lose a friend.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. Sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances, but many people have joined that way. You're in good company here.

I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your pup. I'd like to echo the comments that you shouldn't feel guilty. There was no way you could have known.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My condolences to you for the loss of Red. What a gorgeous boy! RIP


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you. We lost our Simon boy to hemangio and I know exactly how you feel. Again, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Red

Rest In Peace Red


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. May your many happy memories replace the sadness you are now feeling in the very near future.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there,

So sorry that you have lost your best friend  I know exactly how you are feeling, we lost our golden Daisy 10 months ago and it devastated us, as have many others in the rainbow bridge section. Just hang in there, it'll take time for you to start to feel better. There's no set time when you feel ready to get another, some find it's the best thing for them immediately, others can take years. Hugs to poor Cody too, he must be missing Red lots!

Definitely stick around on the forum, we all understand your pain and it has helped me so much since losing Daisy having somewhere to come and write about her. Take care.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Red, such a beautiful boy.

As for getting another dog, there is not a right or wrong time, it is a personal decision. If you do decide the time is right, then do not feel guilty, they will never replace Red in your heart, but they will make their own memories

Run free play hard and sleep softly Red


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your enormous loss

You did all that you could for your fabulous boy so be good to yourself and feel proud of the beautiful life that you gave Red. 

There is a lot of emotional suffering that goes along with our loved ones that pass over suddenly. There is no time to prepare. But the truth is you can never be prepared for this. There is always the feeling of hopelessness. Feel comforted by the fact that the both of you did not suffer for months and months and lived life to the fullest right to the end.

You did not cause this. It was obviously his time to go and be rewarded in heaven for all of the hard work that he has done on earth. It sounds like he taught you a lot a did his job very well. You will always miss him because he took a part of you with him. You are eternally entwined. You will see him again and it will be a powerful reunion. Trust that he is by your side supporting you like he always has even though you cannot physically see him right now.

IMHO it is not too soon to form another bond with another. Goldens are often sent to us. They are awesome healers. Go for it! Red wants you to be happy and proud of him.

Be kind to yourself during the awful shock period of grief.
Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. We have lost goldens to hemangiosarcoma and it is so fast. You loved him and did the best for him and he knew it. What our goldens teach us is that the love of a golden is something we need in our lives and hearts. It would be a tribute to him when/if you get another golden to love. Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Red. We lost our Fozzie four months ago, also to hemangiosarcoma. It basically comes out of nowhere, and there's nothing you can do--so awful! Sending postive thoughts your way..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy Red. We lost our Maddie a few years ago very suddenly and our Choc Lab Echo mourned her along with us. Hugs to you and your Cody.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He left far too early. I'm glad you found us here - you will find there is unlimited support and love.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. You gave your beloved Red the best life you could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joeyc*

JoeyC

I am SO VERY SORRY about Red! What a beautiful boy.
Ken and I lost two of our dogs to hemangiosarcoma in 2010.
It comes on so fast!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Red. Far too many Goldens are taken by Hemangio, my Maddie included. Often as with your Red this is no real warning they have it so please don't feel you didn't do enough. My condolences.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry about Red. He was a beautiful boy, who was obviously loved and cherished. So, so often these terrible diseases sneak up on us, and there is not much we can do. Only you can decide when the right time will be to bring another dog into your family. Again, so sorry for your loss, we all know too well the pain you are feeling. HUGS


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Red. He was a beautiful boy. If you feel the time is right, I encourage to get another Golden.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your best friend so young. I lost my Lucy on May 18 this year just before her 9th birthday and got Vinnie on May 25. My husband and I can't function without a dog to love and be loved by. Vinnie will never replace Lucy but I love him just as much. If you and your dear Lab need a new friend to help the healing, by all means do it and don't feel guilty. Red has new friends at the bridge (including Lucy) and would want the same for you.

Sending hugs your way.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. When your ready for another golden thats the time you get one. there is never to soon


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss of Red. Be proud of Red. Hugs.
Rest in peace - Red.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Joey,

I am so sorry about your loss of Red. What a handsome and loving boy. Please know that we all are here to listen. It is so hard to lose what you treasure. He will always be with you. Rest in Peace Red. Sincerely, Patrice


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh gosh what a beautiful boy. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Red.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Red he was a handsome boy RIP Red


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I too am sorry for your loss. Red was gorgeous! After I lost Goldie to hemangio, I only lasted 2 weeks before I got another. I couldn't stand the sadness and depression my other girl Molly was going through. When the time is right for you... the time is right. There is no right or wrong here. We do what we need to do in order to stay sane. Get another dog when you feel the time is right and all that excess love you have will make another dog's life wonderful.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Red


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

we just lost our sweet girl due to the same type of cancer and she had the same symptoms. we were also like you and were watching her but didn't really know what to look for. we spent her last two weeks enjoying all our time together and she also was fine up to two days before. her breathing started getting labored and then her stomach started to spasm. we knew something was wrong so we took her in and they told us she was bleeding internally. "can we take her home for one more night?" I asked. "you can" she said "but she won't make it through the night" she told me. that was how we found out and after a few minutes of saying goodbye and I love you, she was gone. Now I am with you on the total loss of everything you thought was normal and even my other golden is walking around the house looking for her. God bless us all as we navigate through these unchartered waters that we knew were coming but we prayed we would never have to face them.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes reading about beautiful Red. We lost our Oakley on November 23rd to hemangio, almost exactly as you describe. I feel your pain. As many on this forum have gone through the horrific loss of a beloved family member, I am trying to follow the advice of those whose wisdom I respect. i am taking it one day at a time- some days are ok, others, like yesterday are a disaster and I can't stop crying. I hope the pain eases at some point - I don't think it will ever go away. Know I am thinking of you and Red and I am sharing your grief. Rest peacefully Red - look for Oakley at the bridge - I know he will be lonely without his sibling Seger. Carol


----------

